# 1899 Thor Crankhanger - Stock on?



## Jesse McCauley (Jul 2, 2017)

Does anyone know definitively if Thor was supplied as stock gear for any particular bicycles or if it was a matter of customer demand / aftermarket upgrading? 

Many thanks,
Jesse



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 2, 2017)

@Robertriley


----------



## Balloontyre (Jul 2, 2017)

These pics are from a original 180 page jobber catalog 1899,  Thor optional parts are shown darkened in the image,  many other were available by selection. Looking at a catalog like this, of anything and everything bicycles, leads me to believe Thor parts were not exclusive to any one brand. I had a couple bikes with Thor headsets and seat clusters. 

Click to zoooooom.......


----------



## carlitos60 (Jul 3, 2017)

Super Nice!!!
Can I have 1st Take; IF??


----------



## corbettclassics (Jul 3, 2017)

It was factory for the 1899 Thomas Racer Model #29.   Here's my Thomas Model #29 and a couple pictures for you.


----------



## willswares1220 (Jul 19, 2017)




----------



## corbettclassics (Jul 20, 2017)

willswares1220 said:


> View attachment 647212




What bike is it that you have?


----------



## willswares1220 (Jul 20, 2017)

corbettclassics said:


> What bike is it that you have?



I'm not sure what the brand this racer is. It has an eagle with flag decal for a badge. It does sport 30 inch wheels with a large cog in the rear also.
Here's some blurry / grainy photo's of it, I took a couple of years ago. Sorry, for high jacking this thread!! View attachment 647339 View attachment 647340 



View attachment 647338


----------



## willswares1220 (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## Dave Stromberger (Jul 22, 2017)

Jesse, would you mind measuring the bolt-circle of that Thor chainring? I have a couple of 4-hole chainrings that I haven't identified... one of them may fit the Thor crank.

Thanks!


----------



## corbettclassics (Jul 24, 2017)

It's interesting that MANSON shows the b/b but doesn't mention it in this ad:


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jul 24, 2017)

Dave Stromberger said:


> Jesse, would you mind measuring the bolt-circle of that Thor chainring? I have a couple of 4-hole chainrings that I haven't identified... one of them may fit the Thor crank.
> 
> Thanks!




Dave this didn't last in my parts bin long after posting it since I didn't have a bike for it, I'll see if I can get the new owner to measure for you-


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

